# معلومات عن شركة بن دبيس للتجارة والمقاولات المحدودة



## snap 10 (20 فبراير 2012)

*ارجو معلومات عن هذه الشركه حيث اننى ساقوم بتوقيع عقد معهم خلال الايام القادمه " مساح "*
*ان شاء الله*
*معلومات عن مدى احترام موظفيها وايضا الرواتب وتاخيرها وغيرها من المعلومات عن الشركه للاهميه *​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 فبراير 2012)

لايوجد لدى اى معلومات عنها ولكنى انصحك بقراءة العقد جيدا وهل يتضمن التامين الصحى - (الاجازة السنوية مدفوعة الاجر + تذاكر الطيران ذهاب + اياب )- السكن - المواصلات - الزيادات السنوية - مكافاة نهاية الخدة الخ وربنا يوفقك


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (26 فبراير 2012)

لو انته مساح كويس شوف غيرها لان مدير الشركه بمكه اسمه المهندس مجدى (مصرى)ويعتبر شريك فى الشركه بصفته مستثمر وبيحب الريال اكتر من نفسه واكتر حاجه يكرهها الوقت الاضافى ومعظم شغلهم انفاق وكبارى وعلى العموم صلى صلاة استخاره


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (27 فبراير 2012)

الشركة شغالة فى مكة ومديرها طلب منى مساحين ولكنى رفضت لان مستواها لايبشر بالخير وخصوصا فى الاهتمام بالعاملين فيها ---واوكد كلام الاخ احمد فى موضوع الريالات شوف شركة بن لادن افضل


----------



## snap 10 (27 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا يا بشمهندس احمد ومشكور يا بشمهندس ابو حفص المصرى على الاهتمام والتوضيح*​


----------



## semsems (1 أبريل 2012)

أخي الكريم لا أنصحك بشركة بن لادن نهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائيا 

عندك مكاتب استشارية مثل زهير فايز -خطيب وعلمي ودار الرياض

بن لادن لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انصحك بيها ضياع مستقبل والله


----------



## حسام الرشيد (24 أغسطس 2012)

الرجااء التواصل معي انا حسام من سوريا ا (((مساح))ريد التعاقد والعمل لدى اي شركة الرجاء التواصل على الايميل :[email protected]او على الرقم :0096323851562


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (7 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عملت في السعودية بس للاسف لا اعرفها


----------



## فراج محمود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

اذا اردت شي استخر رب العباد رزقك غير رزقي سبحان موزع الارزاق


----------



## marshal111 (20 ديسمبر 2013)

لو حضرتك اشتغلت في الشركه ياريت تقولنا النظام فيها عامل ايه ...


----------

